# My Recovery Experience (doing much better)



## chuckbrando (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

This is a blog I've been working on per my therapist's suggestion that chronicles my efforts and insights into my recovery. Included are things that I've done that I find helpful as well as my journal entries over the past month or so that reflect the progress I've been making. I hope you are able to enjoy some of the success that I have recently.

http://myhealingddranxiety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Very interesting read, it's rare to see people thoughts on this day through day in a journal. Any way, glad you're starting to improve! I have been as well lately and it is such a great feeling when some of this burden begins to lift! I was plagued by the same thoughts as you, about consciousnesses and the nature of reality. Those questions faded from my mind over time, but with their absence the most distressing one came to the surface; not what am I, but WHO am I. Not that I think I might be another person than I was a few months before all of this started, but along the lines of needing to discover my true passions, feelings and, ultimately, direction in life. I am beginning to believe that all of the existential questions are hurdles we unconsciously put between us and the questions was are truly afraid to ask ourselves.

Sorry for rambling, or sounding like I'm imposing my ideas on you! I just wanted to think out loud for a bit while not sounding too wishy-washy; this was more for myself.


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

I will read it  ! Thank you , really , for sharing !


----------



## Spaceboy (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, sounds like you are in a similar stage as I am right now.

You mentioned medication, what are you taking? how long have you been on it?

I ask because I'm thinking of seeing a psychiatrist and I'm a bit apprehensive.


----------

